

Bitbucket Migration - Bit's Quest - jabo
https://bitbucket.org/migration/robot.html

======
nicazoid
[http://bitsquest.bitbucket.org](http://bitsquest.bitbucket.org)

------
basicallydan
This is super awesome. Good job, Atlassian.

------
foobarbuzz
404 :(

~~~
forthewyn
Use [http://bitsquest.bitbucket.org/](http://bitsquest.bitbucket.org/) as
posted by another commenter. That one works.

